# GH Free Delivery For Taco Bell



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

At first, I didn’t mind doing Taco Bell orders for GH. That was until several locations kept forgetting part of the order and didn’t start them until I arrived (large orders with 10+) items. 

With free delivery for Taco Bell orders starting Feb 7th, that’s going to bring more type of customers who don’t tip. No thanks GH.

GH used to be the best, but now they’re wasting their time promoting fast food instead of actual restaurants.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

All delivery apps are crappola, if someone wants to eat let them get off their fat hat and get it themselves.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I got couple of Taco Bell orders yesterday and they actually have the food ready for me AND both customers tipped!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I would take it if the distance is right (<1 mile from restaurant).


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good, you guys who like Taco Bell can have all my orders!

Petey,

I agree all delivery apps are crappola in some way.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Good, you guys who like Taco Bell can have all my orders!
> 
> Petey,
> 
> I agree all delivery apps are crappola in some way.


Hard to turn down a $13 delivery, even if it takes me 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Hard to turn down a $13 delivery, even if it takes me 30 minutes to complete.


That's a good one, and it's good you were tipped on both yesterday. Thankfully tips are common on GH.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Being that we use our own cars to help this company make money.. free anything is not going to promote the kind of business that we want. A lot of the $3-4 orders you see with no tip that are just a couple blocks from the restaurant are because of the $10-$15 coupon the GH gives out.

Screw that! If they want to provide delivery vehicles then that’s a different story. GH is the best app for tips, but there’s a lot of things about the company that really sucks.

They are the worst for dispatching far away deliveries and if you didn’t get those tips they would absolutely pay the worst.

Also with the recognition program they want you to pick up 9 out of 10 orders to get on the schedule. There’s almost no point in showing you the value of the order. It’s just a trick to make you think that you’re an independent contractor and you have a choice. The reality is you really don’t have choice. They really put the pressure on you to drive for $.50 a mile at the end of the day.

They’re currently in the process of overhauling their system and rumor has it that they really hate the cherry pickers. If they don’t like cherry pickers then do the legal thing that you’re obligated to do and that’s the classify us as employees!

Crooks!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Goongpad,

Everything you wrote is spot on!!! Delivery is not a right for everyone, it’s a privilege to those who can afford it. Next GH will accept EBT, if DD doesn’t do it first.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> I got couple of Taco Bell orders yesterday and they actually have the food ready for me AND both customers tipped!


A lot of TB orders seem to cycle for me. One day, I'll do 5-6, from 3 different TBs in my area, then I won't do a single one for a day it so. Same thing with Little Ceasers and Costa Vida. I'll go days without a CV order, then do 7 in one night.

One thing I have noticed is that the tips drop dramatically at 10:00pm when a lot of other restaurants close.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Been getting $1 tips from Taco Bell. I think a lot of people are trying the service out. No fun!


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

feinburg said:


> Been getting $1 tips from Taco Bell. I think a lot of people are trying the service out. No fun!


No thanks! Ridiculous... I'll take one for the team occasionally so I took a $1.50 tip T-Bell to start my day today. Problem order with a wrong address and the customer was not answering text or calls.. total time suck.. I'm done with anything under $7 and far away for good! This promo means we sacrifice our time and car!


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> No thanks! Ridiculous... I'll take one for the team occasionally so I took a $1.50 tip T-Bell to start my day today. Problem order with a wrong address and the customer was not answering text or calls.. total time suck.. I'm done with anything under $7 and far away for good! This promo means we sacrifice our time and car!


I only take orders $8 and up. The most I have ever got was $34 delivery. That was when I only did two delivery that day. It was really slow. Was happy after seeing that.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

If I remember correctly my largest payout was 40. GrubHub plays games with you if you reject offers though. I still make the money I want to make, but I’m pretty sure after you reject a bunch they pause you. It’s just a mind**** because GrubHub really wants to control you and treat you like an employee more than any other gig company out there. I’m at 26% acceptance rate today because I was sent probably more trash offers consecutively than ever... not one offer over $9 yet today. 

Tons of $3-5crap over 5 miles away. It’s just ridiculous because they expect us to bend over backwards for nothing. My market is so big... being premier means lots of milage. Way too spread out. This promo is not a good idea because could increase the amount of orders when they already have problems on busy nights as it is... Great idea flood the market with tons of $5 garbage offers ‍♂ 

I hate being treated like an employee for this company that exerts more control over it’s drivers than any other gig company. What’s the point in showing you all the information of an offer if you’re penalized for rejecting? The point is is to make it look like you’re a contractor and you have a choice... if they were ever to taken to court they could argue that our drivers have a choice they can reject offers. It’s a bait and switch!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree the promo is goiing to flood already busy nights with crap, low pay orders. I’m constantly hearing from GH customers how late the order is, although it was just assigned to me. 

GH could’ve been the leader had they not got into fast food and mall delivery.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I just make sure to crush tacos and hold back all hot sauce request for non tippers. I leave the packets in a separate bag and when no tip is received no sauce. Tip at the door and the bag comes out.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I got a double TB order today for $14. <3 miles for both combined.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> I got a double TB order today for $14. <3 miles for both combined.


That's a nice double order.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

6 out fo 11 deliveries last night from TB. A few paid pretty nice. All but 1 tipped. Was on a delivery, had another order waiting, and then I get a triple TB order on top of all that. Had to decline that one. Was very busy last night.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I just make sure to crush tacos and hold back all hot sauce request for non tippers. I leave the packets in a separate bag and when no tip is received no sauce. Tip at the door and the bag comes out.


So do you have a lot of hot sauce packets in your car from the non-tippers?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Some people should be doing other kinds of work. All they cry about is not getting a tip.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

I learned a long time ago to not even play GrubHub’s games. Yes, at first it was tough as I thought I’d be missing out on work, but I do just fine without blocks and make way more money cherry picking orders over $12 than trying to maintain a ridiculous acceptance rate driving 20 miles for $7. It’s hard at first, but you will still get orders and put a lot less miles on your car. Also, blocks pop up all the time daily if you really need them. 

They also recently did away with their “hourly guarantee” in my market (which was a total lie and joke, especially when they accused drivers of “milking” the system for $11/hour and then deactivated you if you made any guaranteed pay at all). They wanted to have it both ways. 

As bad as they are, they are still better than DoorDash. Just the nature of the gig economy, I guess.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Most of the Taco Bell order that come to my phone is usually sub $5 with 8 or more miles from my current position to the restaurant then to the customer. I usually swipe no.

Also, Taco Bell store do NOT get the order when the food is ordered by the customer. The store only gets the order when a driver "accepts" the order. So, let's say you're 2 minutes away from the store, the store might not even got started on the order if the store is busy!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> So do you have a lot of hot sauce packets in your car from the non-tippers?


Last guy that didn't tip requested 60 packets, yes they are in my car. I get 1-3 canceled orders on Tacobell every shift. I take food to the non tippers last, regardless of the time or their order in the que.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Last guy that didn't tip requested 60 packets, yes they are in my car.


That's hilarious!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Way too many crap orders, lately!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Some people should be doing other kinds of work. All they cry about is not getting a tip.


I am not not crying about no tip orders. I've done plenty, but if the no tip becomes the norm, then it's difficult to make money after the expenses (gas, vehicle maintenance).

We are providing a service in an industry where tips are common. Without tips, GH pay is deplorable, about $3.75 an order in my area.



Tank_Driver said:


> I learned a long time ago to not even play GrubHub's games. Yes, at first it was tough as I thought I'd be missing out on work, but I do just fine without blocks and make way more money cherry picking orders over $12 than trying to maintain a ridiculous acceptance


Like you, I also have made more on GH without scheduled blocks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I am not not crying about no tip orders. I've done plenty, but if the no tip becomes the norm, then it's difficult to make money after the expenses (gas, vehicle maintenance).
> 
> We are providing a service in an industry where tips are common. Without tips, GH pay is deplorable, about $3.75 an order in my area.


I agree tips are important, but I think tips should come after the fact and not before. You provide a poor service then you shouldn't get a tip. Upfront tipping doesn't help. If rideshare had upfront tipping, you will see that very few drivers will pick up a passenger that didn't tip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> I agree tips are important, but I think tips should come after the fact and not before. You provide a poor service then you shouldn't get a tip.


I agree tips should come after, depending upon level of service. I always felt bad for GH orders that I got assigned late to an area a lot of drivers didn't go and they prepaid a really nice tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I agree tips should come after, depending upon level of service. I always felt bad for GH orders that I got assigned late to an area a lot of drivers didn't go and they prepaid a really nice tip.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I agree tips should come after, depending upon level of service. I always felt bad for GH orders that I got assigned late to an area a lot of drivers didn't go and they prepaid a really nice tip.


You wonder why some are tipping less. Maybe because the level of service is declining. They should tip in cash upon delivery anyways so no one can say the company is stealing tips.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> You wonder why some are tipping less. Maybe because the level of service is declining. They should tip in cash upon delivery anyways so no one can say the company is stealing tips.


I think those tipping less aren't doing so because the level of service is down. Some people just don't tip. Some may think their service charges includes part of a tip. Most tips I reserve are from low income and middle class.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I do Skip the Dishes here. No GH in our area and UE just isn't popular yet. Been doing this over a year and it was great at first, but when they brought in McDonalds it really went downhill.  Lots of $3.45 orders with no tip. I didn't even know there was an option to decline until a couple months ago, just sucked it up because usually after one or two bad ones I think the system ramps you up because I'd usually get an unusually big tipper shortly after. The only way to decline an order with Skip is to text customer service and wait, sometimes a half hour, for them to remove the order from your screen which is a lot of down time anyway.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I think those tipping less aren't doing so because the level of service is down. Some people just don't tip. Some may think their service charges includes part of a tip. Most tips I reserve are from low income and middle class.


Tips from people with money all depends on who doing the ordering. If the kids are ordering using their parents' accounts, zero to little tip. If the parents are ordering, I get a lot higher tips. Tips from college students general give $0-$2. Working folks tip on the average $5.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

The market I work in was already having issues with meeting the demand. It’s a really bad business move for GrubHub to do this partnership and these types of promotions with independent contractors as their delivery fleet. 

At any moment a lot of drivers can just decide that they don’t want to work that night. Third-party app delivery needs to be expensive... there needs to be a mandatory automatic five dollar tip minimum and all merchants need $15 order minimums... most pizza places I’ve ever worked at in my life had a $15 minimum at least! 

GrubHub’s thinking... oh snap.. why can’t we get the drivers to pick up $3 offers. Give me a freaking break?!

It’s just too easy for things to go crazy and have multitudes of orders just flooding the market. I’ve been rejecting tons of 1 item $1-2 tip or no tip offers lately. GrubHub is not being smart at all. The potential for order volume is like no other when every single human being has a smart phone in their hands. Extremely stupid!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> The market I work in was already having issues with meeting the demand. It's a really bad business move for GrubHub to do this partnership and these types of promotions with independent contractors as their delivery fleet.


Same in my area. There aren't enough GH drivers, so a lot of orders are late.

Other GH drivers I used to see are now doing DD and UE over GH. GH just sent me a packet to help their driver recruitment. Yet I read on other threads how great GH is doing. Not in my area.

That TB promotion of free delivery I first thought was one day, but it said starting on the 7th. That is not helping their image.


----------



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

I have heard restaurants can ban a driver from coming back. If I knew pissing off one TB manager would get me banned at all of them, I would surely do it. My threshold is a $7 minimum and that goes up to $10 with TB. I had a 12% acceptance rate Monday because I get pounded with TB orders all day. I need an hourly minimum just to sit there and reject orders. Its ridiculous.



Goongpad77 said:


> The market I work in was already having issues with meeting the demand. It's a really bad business move for GrubHub to do this partnership and these types of promotions with independent contractors as their delivery fleet.
> 
> At any moment a lot of drivers can just decide that they don't want to work that night. Third-party app delivery needs to be expensive... there needs to be a mandatory automatic five dollar tip minimum and all merchants need $15 order minimums... most pizza places I've ever worked at in my life had a $15 minimum at least!
> 
> ...


I dont do rides anymore but this is like when Lyft was offering free rides and it attracted the worst of the worst. I agree with everything you said.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Jackson H bought my dinner tonight. Free TN delivery, no tip. Big Apt complex, no instructions. I called twice. Chatted support. Hit delivered when he didn’t call back. Enjoyed his dinner. 

Thanks Jackson.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

When does this promotion end anyway?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Since the promotion started, I must have cancel 3-6 Taco Bell each night. I'm not driving 5 miles to pickup an order with $0 tip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> When does this promotion end anyway?


It doesn't have an end date listed, so I have no clue.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I picked up a double Taco Bell order last night with a total worth $13 and toward the same direction, one tipped $4, and the other zero. The non-tipper gave $3 cash tip


----------

